# Emerald for Cabinets?



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Am painting for a repeat client who had their kitchen cabinets redone by a cabinetry co. . Actually they had new doors and drawers installed onto the existing frames. Frames done on site, they picked new style drawers and doors which were painted at their shop. Spray job was descent but they lacked caulking on framework where boxes meet walls, trim peices against soffits and so on. I am doing all the caulking so the cabinets look complete and professional. I asked if they left touch up he said yes. Told me is was a laquer finish. Brings the quart up from the basement and it's Emerald semi gloss. I asked are you sure this is what they left you and he said yes. I said well this is not a lacquer it is a standard house paint used for trim. Not a fan of Sherwin-Williams for many reasons including products but I've never used Emerald and would like to know if anybody has opinions for it as a cabinet paint as it has never come up on this site as an option for cabinet paint.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Ask your client for the contact info for the cabinet shop and double check to make sure you've got the right paint. I've been burned by homeowners giving me the wrong paint in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

PNW Painter said:


> Ask your client for the contact info for the cabinet shop and double check to make sure you've got the right paint. I've been burned by homeowners giving me the wrong paint in the past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely the right paint. Its dated same week as cabinets were done and delivered. All other paint on job are my leftovers over the years which are all BM products. Plus color is a perfect match BM "White Dove"


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Test it on the inside of a cabinet door. Let dry for an hour before checking for accurate match.
Imo Emerald would get a grade of C for cabinet paint.
Better options are Benjamin Moore alkyd satin impervo, Advance, and Aura.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Someone made a very big mistake using that as a cabinet paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Someone made a very big mistake using that as a cabinet paint.


It is a pretty hard paint. I'd just like to know their application technique!


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I've only used Emerald only a handful of times, and only on walls. Never remember liking it, but do remember not liking it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

007 Dave said:


> I've only used Emerald only a handful of times, and only on walls. Never remember liking it, but do remember not liking it.


For the price they charge you'd think you would remember the opposite don't you? That's the problem with Emerald.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

The only time I use Emerald is for exterior aluminum siding. It seems to resist fading more than anything else........


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

When I asked my Miller Paint rep what cabinet finishers are using for painted cabinets this year he pointed to their Miller evolution in semi gloss, which is sold for trim and doors. Must be a new standard, when I was taught to do cabinetry, Oils and lacquers were the go to.

this is a sample door in that miller evolution I sprayed for a client


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Haven't you heard? Oil is evil now. 



I can't imagine how horrible using Emerald paint would be on cabinets. R.I.P.

Makes you feel sorry for the customer, though, because who knows what kind of mileage they will get out of that. Supposedly Emerald has really good washability so it might be fine.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Emerald matte on walls sucks !!! That much I can tell you. Grrrrr never again .


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Emerald matte on walls sucks !!! That much I can tell you. Grrrrr never again .


are you saying it was a little difficult to apply?


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I have used the matte and it is a royal pain in the backside. It's like trying to paint with super tacky glue.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> I have used the matte and it is a royal pain in the backside. It's like trying to paint with super tacky glue.


noooo. You've got to be kidding! Really?:devil3:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting, I have always liked the Emerald matte when I've used it. It's definitely more sensitive to flashing that Aura is, but overall it's done the job fine for me the half dozen or so times Ives used it. 

Wouldn't have occurred to me to use even the higher sheen Emerald on cabinets, but probably not the worst choice one could make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Interesting, I have always liked the Emerald matte when I've used it. It's definitely more sensitive to flashing that Aura is, but overall it's done the job fine for me the half dozen or so times Ives used it.
> 
> Wouldn't have occurred to me to use even the higher sheen Emerald on cabinets, but probably not the worst choice one could make.
> 
> ...


I can relate to that. I guess most of us have a mindset of what is wall paint and what is trim/cabinet paint. Last year on a remodel job I used Regal Select S/G on some cabinets/doors instead of my usual choice, Advance. (because of time constraints)

Anyway, it worked fine brushing and spraying but just didn't seem to build the film thickness I felt was needed. 

SW has ProClassic acrylic S/G that I think of as cab/trim paint and Emerald as wall paint. What would be crossover in the BM line for cab/trim in acrylic?


----------



## irishjim21 (Feb 2, 2017)

Maybe they used the emerald as a color coat and top coated it with a clear lacquer? I have put SW kem aqua + clear over all kinds of paints


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

PACman said:


> noooo. You've got to be kidding! Really?:devil3:




Actually, it's more like if you took tar and mixed it with peanut butter, cement, pulverized elephant bones, and some chipotle ranch sauce.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PACman said:


> are you saying it was a little difficult to apply?


Well let's just say I use allot of different paints because I'm lucky eneough to have lots of independent dealers in a 25 mile radius of my shop. 

And Emarald Matte sucks period. Applying, drying , flashes like :vs_mad: we all know Matte is just a glorified flat to begin with. I'm not a fan of BM Matte either but is a pleasure to work with. 

,


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I can relate to that. I guess most of us have a mindset of what is wall paint and what is trim/cabinet paint. Last year on a remodel job I used Regal Select S/G on some cabinets/doors instead of my usual choice, Advance. (because of time constraints)
> 
> Anyway, it worked fine brushing and spraying but just didn't seem to build the film thickness I felt was needed.
> 
> SW has ProClassic acrylic S/G that I think of as cab/trim paint and Emerald as wall paint. What would be crossover in the BM line for cab/trim in acrylic?


These I did with Aura Satin . Was easy to work with sprayed like a dream. But blocking can be an issue still the upside was quick dry and very easy touch up.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

007 Dave said:


> I've only used Emerald only a handful of times, and only on walls. Never remember liking it, but do remember not liking it.


Well I have to take this statement back. I went to paint a dining room, great room, and hall way the other day and the people had all ready bought their paint and it was Emerald. My first thought was Oh no this job is not going to go good. I was wrong. The paint worked like a dream. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Was it any different than Cashmere for you?


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

getrex said:


> Was it any different than Cashmere for you?


On that particular job it worked better than cashmere has been working lately. It cut nice, rolled nice, and covered like a good quality paint should.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Did it seem like it was drying rather quickly?


----------



## Henchman (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi,

I ran across this thread when I was looking for paint for our kitchen. 
I'm a homeowner, not a professional. 
I used the Emerald black and it came out very nice, if I say do myself. 
I sprayed it on using a Magnum airless sprayer.

Here are the before and after pics.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Emerald interior wall paint wouldn't be a good choice. Emerald enamel however would be a pretty good choice.

Emerald exterior rocks, but for the money I stick with Duration Ext.


----------



## SprayRob (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been testing the Emerald Urethane Trim paint for Kitchen cabinets. I used an HVLP CapSpray 115 and the results are excellent. Only tested the Satin but I believe it comes in Semi as well.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Henchman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ran across this thread when I was looking for paint for our kitchen.
> I'm a homeowner, not a professional.
> ...


If you are satisfied with your results that is what really matters. I wouldn't be satisfied with the uneven sheen and flashing that are showing up in your photos. Especially since they already had a coat of something on them. "Why did the Emerald flash so much on a previously coated surface?" is the question we all should be asking right now. ? Anyone?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> If you are satisfied with your results that is what really matters. I wouldn't be satisfied with the uneven sheen and flashing that are showing up in your photos. Especially since they already had a coat of something on them. "Why did the Emerald flash so much on a previously coated surface?" is the question we all should be asking right now. ? Anyone?


I'm guessing that what we get from an amateur spraying. They could have been left to dry too close to where they were spraying and got dusted with over spray while drying. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henchman (Nov 27, 2017)

That was accident the result of poor primer. Didn't realize till too late it didn't go down properly on a couple of the doors. So I had the do a light and after the first coat of Emerald.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Henchman said:


> That was accident the result of poor primer. Didn't realize till too late it didn't go down properly on a couple of the doors. So I had the do a light and after the first coat of Emerald.




Am I the only one wondering why we're entertaining the notions of a diy'er regarding flashing on cabinet doors?

"Accident the result of poor primer" ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm guessing that what we get from an amateur spraying. They could have been left to dry too close to where they were spraying and got dusted with over spray while drying.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


IDK amateur paint jobs can look pretty good. My buddy who has never painted a day in his life rented my graco 390 to spray advance satin and his doors look great. Painted his whole house with Aura and Regal and only a few spots you can tell it wasn't professional done. 

That said I don't like the look of these cabinets, DIYs are often have better luck with a microfiber roller and a brush.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I dunno, I think the guy did a pretty good job for a homeowner! If he's happy, the honey is happy and they saved a few bucks, awesome. Hell, I can't afford me. Lololol
Would a pro have better results? Probably, the guy was just sayin he had good things to say about a product that few of us will get behind for all the reasons we have. It's intended for the average diyer. Marketed to them and sold at a rediculious premium for a mediocre product. But whatever, to each their own. You'll never see a bucket of that crap on any of my jobs, that's for sure.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yep lot of flashing going on there. Rolling and brushing a little more forgiving for DIYer. I will eventually try emerald trim on cabinets. Been experimenting a little and it makes sense to me. Seems to do better than Proclassic which I have used a bunch of.


----------

